# On the home straight now !



## MarkNicholas (Dec 15, 2018)

Almost there... into the nervous 90's. Anyone know what I'm talking about ?


----------



## Jim Wilde (Dec 15, 2018)

99% of the way to your 1000th post.
Used >90% of your 1tb cloud space.
More than 90k images in your catalog.
More than 900k images in your catalog.
You just celebrated your 91st birthday.

Housekeeping of you LRCC library is more than 90% complete.


----------



## MarkNicholas (Dec 15, 2018)

Jim Wilde said:


> 99% of the way to your 1000th post.
> Used >90% of your 1tb cloud space.
> More than 90k images in your catalog.
> More than 900k images in your catalog.
> ...


hahahaha.  First one is correct.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Dec 15, 2018)

Getting close Mark, congratulations


----------



## MarkNicholas (Dec 18, 2018)

Well here it is. My 1000th post. I would like to thank the whole website team, especially Victoria of course, for their patience and tolerance with my learning process. Although it is a very friendly and accommodating site the Guru's have not held back in rightly correcting me on the many occasions that this was necessary. In this regard a special thanks goes to Johan for his tenaciousness and attention to detail.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Dec 18, 2018)

Congratulations Mark. I love that we still have so many of our early members. This place would not be the same without you.


----------

